# Corsair vs be Quiet - neues Netzteil



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

Blöder Thread, weil schon zu spät XD 

Hab mir ein Corsair AX760 ge`ordered.
Nun ich habe natürlich einige Tests gelesen und finde das Teil auch Innen von der Verarbeitung her klasse.

Einige hier ziehen ja immer satt über Corsair PSU´s her, scheiss Quali etc, 
warauf bezieht sich das genau ohne eigene Erfahrungen oder sind diese wirklich vorhanden ???

Bin da etwas komisch , aber Be Quiet Dark verbaut halt jeder, wirklich bald jeder und wollt etwas anderes, desweiteren gefallen mir die Kabel am Management besser beim Corsair.

Schwarze Flachband sind halt neutral und unauffällig, 
während beim be Quiet Dark wieder die hässlichen farbcodierten Enden zu sehen sind.

Ich denke so ******** können die PSU`s von Corsair bei 7 Jahren Garantie nicht sein.

Wie auch immer , das Corsair soll ein altes aber dennoch (aus Erfahrung, noch im Einsatz) 
sehr stabiles und gutes Netzteil Tagan BZ 800 ersetzen .

Das Tagan macht nach wie vor seinen Job sehr gut aber ist mit ca. 50% Last bei 82% etwas ineffizient, 
dafür mega laststabil selbst bei über 700Watt Auslastung.
Schon aufgeschraubt und gescheckt, alles sieht top aus , 
keine aufgedunsenen Kondis zb. nach all den Jahren.
Respekt, hätte ich nicht erwartet , da das Netzteil einiges packen musste (7970 CF + FX CPU)

Aber es passt optisch nicht mehr zu meinem Comp-Style daher der Wechsel.

Nun die Meinungsfrage, was ist denn an be Quiet so überirdisch toll(er)
ausser der Massenhype like IPhone (so kommts mir vor)  

Meine Gaminggurke aktuell braucht (laut billig-Messgerät) ca. 670 Watt unter Firestrike+Prime mit dem Tagan.
daher die Wahl auf ~750Watt.

Etwas Spielraum 100-150watt soll immer vorhanden sein , 
Vollanschlag ist auch nicht gesund und desweiteren weiss ich nie was noch etwas Ocèd wird.


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juli 2014)

> Hab mir ein Corsair AX760 ge`ordered.
> Nun ich habe natürlich einige Tests gelesen und finde das Teil auch Innen von der Verarbeitung her klasse.
> 
> Einige hier ziehen ja immer satt über Corsair PSU´s her, scheiss Quali etc,
> warauf bezieht sich das genau ohne eigene Erfahrungen oder sind diese wirklich vorhanden ???



Als erstes, es gibt keine guten Marken! Corsair hat viel Schrott im Sortiment, siehe z.B. CX und BeQuiet hat genauso viel Schrott im Sortiment - Power Zone.

Das AX 760i ist ein Singelrail Netzteil: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html

Du hast also den größten Fehler gemacht den du machen kannst: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Corsair meint aber das wäre ja ein Feature, weil das Netzteil selbst unter Stickstoff Grafikkarten bei 2000 Mhz die meinentwegen schon brennen nicht abschaltet  - nennt sich Marketing. - Du bist auf billiges Marketing reingefallen.

Welche der beiden System ist denn deine "Gaming Gurke"? Die schlucken beide keine 400 Watt!

Warum der Müll 7 Jahre Garantie hat? Wenn man überall spart, seien es die Schienen, der billige SP Lüfter, die billigen Flachbandkabel - dann muss man ja irgendwo was ausgeben und teure Kondensatoren -> lange Haltbarkeit.

Dafür ist der Rest eben leider Schrott nur die meisten Leute haben eben 0 Plan davon.

Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2014)

Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> Einige hier ziehen ja immer satt über Corsair PSU´s her, scheiss Quali etc,
> warauf bezieht sich das genau ohne eigene Erfahrungen oder sind diese wirklich vorhanden ???


 
Bezieht sich auf die verbauten Komponenten  Ein toller Japanischer Primär Cap und dann billige Chinacaps sekundär oder ein kruder Mix von allem


----------



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

Ja nun gut, habe mich zuerst auch bei Seasonic umgesehen , 
aber selbst dort sind 100Euro+ Netzteile alle Single Rail 
Obwohl ebenso Seasonic so gehypt wird.

Aber selbst Multirail ist nicht sicher, wenn der komplette Stromfluss losgelassen wird,ist nicht viel zu retten,
 die Hardware ist im Arsch xD ob dann 30 oder 60A dürfte egal sein .


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2014)

Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> Ja nun gut, wollte zuerst auch bei Seasonic mich umsehen ,
> aber selbst dort sind 100Euro+ Netzteile alle Single Rail
> Obwohl ebenso Seasonic so gehypt wird.


 
Liegt daran, dass die zwar als Singlerail beworben werden, aber intern Dual-Rail verwenden, aber sowas sieht man erst beim aufschrauben


----------



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung , hatte keines da zum aufschrauben ^^
Daher muss ich mich auf die Webaussagen verlassen.

Bin leider nicht so gesegnet das ich 10 Netzteile kaufen kann um die eigens zu checken XD

Was soll Dual Rail bei der Leistung bewirken, wenn eine durchschlägt ist ebenso alles tot ^^


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2014)

Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht so gesegnet das ich 10 Netzteile kaufen kann um die eigens zu checken XD


 
Dafür gibt's ja Reviews


----------



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

Ja eben , und da fand das AX760 durchwegs top Wertungen 

Daher ja die Frage warum gerade hier immer gemault wird ^^


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juli 2014)

> Ja nun gut, habe mich zuerst auch bei Seasonic umgesehen ,
> aber selbst dort sind 100Euro+ Netzteile alle Single Rail
> Obwohl ebenso Seasonic so gehypt wird.



Das ist falsch! Seasonic wird als Fertiger und OEM gehyped, nicht aber die Eigenmodelle!



> Ja eben , und da fand das AX760 durchwegs top Wertungen



Wo? Johnnyguru? Dir ist schon klar das die Seite Corsair gehört und auf allen anderen Seiten schneidet das Ding recht dürftig ab.



> Aber selbst Multirail ist nicht sicher, wenn der komplette Stromfluss losgelassen wird,ist nicht viel zu retten,
> die Hardware ist im Arsch xD ob dann 30 oder 60A dürfte egal sein .



Nein ist es nicht, die 18AWG Kabel die von Intel vorgeschrieben werden, werden zwar arsch heiß bei ca. 40A aber brennen nicht!


----------



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

Zb. Luxx, newegg, guru3D, tweaktown. tweakers.net etc, alles top Wertungen

im Gegensatz zu den Supernovas  die schlechter abschnitten


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2014)

Du kannst auch zum Original Seasonic greifen, würde ic hauch weil deren Garantie besser ist als die von Corsair

solange du aber nicht das Ax*i* genommen hast, ist das Corsair auch brauchbar


----------



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

Naja das ist rum ums Eck. 
Nach 3 Tagen rumsuchen dafür entschieden und gekauft 
AXI brauche ich nicht, für was eigentlich Xd brauch keine PSU Tweaks und Überwachung.
Bin kein Xtreme OC`ler, OC ja aber bis 24/7 da ich das Teil immer nutze.
Daher ist für mich Xtreme Oc nur für Wettbewerbler interessant, mich juckts wenig da nicht alltagstauglich.

Ich denke mal ich werde nicht enttäuscht.
Wollte nur Statements wissen warum immer immer nur be Quiet der heilige Gral der PSU`s

Die machen tolle Sachen keine Frage, ebenso deren "Propeller" ,
super Sache wenns auch optisch schönere gibt aber von der Wertigkeit klasse.

Bei Seasonic war das Problem , Gold, Hammerschlagoptik passt einfach nicht ins Case.
Und Ü 200.-Europsind mir dann für ein Netzteil wos past doch zu dumm .

140.-Euro reichen schon


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Juli 2014)

Alle außer Luxx sind Ami Seiten - da kann Corsair nicht schlecht.

Sogar das Netzteil von Chiller für 38€ hatte Top Bewerungen bei Amazon.


----------



## eXquisite (30. Juli 2014)

> im Gegensatz zu den Supernovas  die schlechter abschnitten



Die Supernovas sind übrigens Leadex Platinums und davon gibt es einen Haufen und sofern du nach dem richtigen suchen würdest, würdest du sehen, das das Ding einfach nur alles zerstört, nenn mir ein besseres Netzteil auf dem Markt.



> Wollte nur Statements wissen warum immer immer nur be Quiet der heilige Gral der PSU`s



Der bzw. die Heiligen Grals sind FSP, Delta und Seasonic - die anderen kaufen doch auch nur ein...


----------



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

EVGA`S hab ich mir auch angesehen , 
schnitten auch nicht besser ab wie die anderen in der hochwertigeren Klasse. 

Einkaufen ist ja nicht schlecht, machen auch alle Monitor Hersteller bei Displays, die Frage ist was man daraus macht  

Ja von ganz Ahnungslosen haben selbst "10.-Euro" 600Watt Netzteile tolle Wertungen (Siehe Mind/Alternate)

Mich wundert es halt nur, also die allgemeine Haltung zu den ganz großen gehypten ,
 zb. mein Ex (noch) Tagan BZ 800 wurde hier auch platt gemacht.
Hatte andererseits auch tolle Wertungen,
 und hatte bis heute selbst bei nahezu Vollauslastung nie Probleme gemacht.

Wie gesagt, aufgeschraubt, Kondis gut. Messwerte ebenso ( Extech Instruments) und das nach 6 Jahren ^^
Obwohl es ja für ehemals 150.-Euro + gute Wertungen so ******** ist (laut hier)

Und ganz blöd bin ich nicht, gelernter Rundfunktechniker mit Anschluss Licht und Tontechnik XD
Auch wenn heute im Medien Design/Film tätig und relativ lange raus aus der eigentlichen Sache.

Wollte eigentlich - - FAKTEN - -  und keinen Glaubenskrieg zwischen Marken.

Nur reale Karten auf den Tisch legen kann scheinbar keiner . . .

Wer sagt das in DE nicht "alle" Reviews von be Quiet gesponsort sind, wenn angeblich US von Corsair ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Juli 2014)

Fanboys von was ? MultiRail Geräten ? Wir empfehlen nicht nur BQ! (die haben genug Schrott im Angebot) sondern auch Antec, Seasonic, LC-Power, SuperFlower und früher auch Enermax.


----------



## Rikko_V2 (30. Juli 2014)

SuperFlower ham was schon Xd hab ich auch angesehen ,
hier wird nur ******** geschrieben darüber. Chinaböller, mist Abfall , ebenso LC ^^

Ne passt schon , keine Antworten mehr nötig.
Fakten kommen nicht und auf den Rest kann ich verzichten.

Wollte die wahren Unterschiede wissen was einander Qualitativ REAL abhebt von einander
 bzw. sowieso nicht wirklich relevant ist..

Aber Abgefackelt ist von jeher kaum jemand von nem Netzteil, 
eher abgefackelt im Schlaf von der EX ja XD

Danke fürs Gespräch Jungs/Mädels


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Juli 2014)

Klar empfehlen wir SuperFlower  das 450W Modell ist . Genau so ist es mit LC-Power die Gold Serie ist ebenfalls .

Bezg. Marken -> siehe Signatur


----------



## FrozenPie (30. Juli 2014)

Rikko_V2 schrieb:


> SuperFlower ham was schon Xd hab ich auch angesehen ,
> hier wird nur ******** geschrieben darüber. Chinaböller, mist Abfall , ebenso LC ^^
> 
> Ne passt schon , keine Antworten mehr nötig.
> Fakten kommen nicht und auf den Rest kann ich verzichten.


 
Hä bitte von was redest du denn jetzt? 
Techniken und Marken sind zwei verschieden Dinge, genau wie Marken und Fertiger. Von bestimmten Marken sind nur bestimmte Reihen Empfehlenswert und wie soll man dir die Fakten darlegen? Das Gesamtpaket muss für jeden selbst stimmig sein. Es gibt bessere Technik gegen höhere Lautstärke (Antec, Seasonic) oder schlechtere Technik und leise (BQ) und dann gibt's noch welche die mit Gold-Samples bei Reviews gerne beschei*en wie Corsair (und die geben das auch offen zu). Nenn mir Argumente die du z.B. hören wollen würdest.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Juli 2014)

Da hier seitens des TEs kein weiterer Diskussionsbedarf zu bestehen scheint, ist hier nun (vorsorglich) dicht.

/closed


----------

